# Ruger22/45 MKIII



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

For sale Ruger MKIII 22/45. This one has the 5.5" bull barrel. adjustable sights, blue finish, 2 10 round magazines. Brand new in box. PM me for more info. Asking $300. must have valid CFP and be a Utah resident.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold


----------

